# Hunting Camp Kitchen  remodel



## Confederate_Jay (Jul 25, 2010)

Our  lease has 2 old office trailers that the landowner joined together and put up there to give  hunters  a place to stay in.   It definately is nothing fancy but it does give those who don't own campers a place to sleep and all of us decent bathroom facilities.  It had a little makeshift kitchen but it was not very sanitary, there was no storage and it was cramped.  

My buddy Marc (Gahunter13) and I were fortunate enough to get a load of cabinets out of some apartments being torn down. So we undertook a little project. 

We tore out the old stuff, took out the walls in the first little  office or bedroom past the "kitchen" to make the area big enough to cook and eat in. The floor was in bad shape and unlevel so we had fix it by overlaying plywood.  We moved the outlets up higher on the wall so they would be above the counters.  We ended up buying two new  12 ft countertops from Lowes since all the tops we had were either 24 or 36" long and we would have had to cobble them together.  We have a full sized stove to put in the place of the old 24  inch dinosaur that was there, and we had some tall ones to install on an opposite wall to frame the  fridge. We still have to cut out / install the sink,  and hook up the plumbing.

We aren't done but we made a pretty good showing for a weekend's work.


----------



## ylhatch (Jul 25, 2010)

looks good


----------



## Hut2 (Jul 25, 2010)

Man, y'all got it going on. Looks good!


----------



## seeker (Jul 25, 2010)

VERY nice.  I hope your fellow members appreciate your hard work.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Jul 25, 2010)

seeker said:


> VERY nice.  I hope your fellow members appreciate your hard work.



We have 9 members- 8 deer hunters  and 1 turkey hunter-  6 of the 8  deer guys were there working on the project.... the other 2  live  a long  long ways off 
(Michigan and South Fla) 

Our Turkey hunter works straight weekends.


----------



## Hoss (Jul 25, 2010)

Made a lot of headway.  Looks good.

Hoss


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice looking project. It will pay off big this season.


----------



## Harley45 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ya'll makeing hunting look easy.
Looks Great.


----------



## HighCotton (Jul 26, 2010)

C-Jay,

Where would a person go about finding these "office trailers"?  Is this like these moduler building you see at schools and construction site?  Where can a person try to find something like that?

I understand they are insulated and suitable for installing a window air conditioner and a floor heater can be used.  I'm not interested in it having anything but empty on the inside-- space to put a few cots abd store our stuff.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Jul 27, 2010)

HighCotton said:


> C-Jay,
> 
> Where would a person go about finding these "office trailers"?  Is this like these moduler building you see at schools and construction site?  Where can a person try to find something like that?
> 
> I understand they are insulated and suitable for installing a window air conditioner and a floor heater can be used.  I'm not interested in it having anything but empty on the inside-- space to put a few cots abd store our stuff.





I've seen 'em on Craigslist mainly- Auctions and Camper sales lots have sometimes too.
I think these were bought from an auction at the Savannah River Nuclear Site a long time ago.


----------



## Deerhead (Jul 27, 2010)

Great hunting camp!  Home seet home!


----------



## tommy jacobs (Jul 27, 2010)

That is NICE right there !!!


----------



## SneekEE (Jul 27, 2010)

The skills and abilities of the members of this forum never cease to amaze me, great job!


----------



## JasonF (Jul 27, 2010)

SneekEE said:


> The skills and abilities of the members of this forum never cease to amaze me, great job!



x2

Looks like yall have it figured out! Can't wait to see some pics when it's finished!


----------



## doublebrowtine (Jul 27, 2010)

*camp kitchen*

You can find these office buildings at www.govdeals.com


----------



## TheBadfish (Aug 2, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## K9SAR (Sep 3, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 3, 2010)

im ready to move in!


----------



## Buckfever (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks good Jay. Just make sure that any recepts that you moved up that are close to the sink needs to be GFCI protected. Would hate to see someone get lit up at deer camp.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Sep 5, 2010)

Buckfever said:


> Looks good Jay. Just make sure that any recepts that you moved up that are close to the sink needs to be GFCI protected. Would hate to see someone get lit up at deer camp.



Yeah we talked about that. We are gonna swap the oulets. When we moved the oultlets  up on the walls we werent really sure exactly where the sink, stove etc were going to  be until we got all the bases in and laid them out. We unhooked the stove outlet and it wound up working out that it fell in the same spot. The cabints came out of 4 different apts in a unit slated to be torn down, so we just got what we could and then arraged what we had. Worked out really well though.


----------



## Joe Moran (Sep 7, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## huntaholic (Sep 7, 2010)

Lookin Good, wish i had that kinda space !


----------

